# AMT Batmissile from Batman Returns (1992)



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

While finishing the 1989 Batmobile earlier this year, I decided to start working on the Batmissile at the same time (I stripped the chrome from pieces in both kits at the same time). I know this is, well, probably the silliest of the vehicles in the two Keaton movies, but, for some reason, I still like it. It looks like what Batman would drive on the Bonneville Salt Flats. 

As per the 1992 Batmobile, I painted the wheels gloss black (and the body). I know the front of the engine was supposed to be black too, but I gave it a light dusting of Alclad. I didn't want to take the to light it...

I photographed it on the base I made for the '89 Batmobile. A Moebius 1/25 scale Batman is also included in one pic. Comments are welcome - even they are just to make fun of the vehicle design.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I like it!


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

That's the foldupingest car I ever seen..........................LOL, Kim Basinger would've had one heck of a hissy-fit if she hit THAT button by accident. Need to find a Hawk model rocket fluorescent orange exhaust plume to put in the back. It would be perfect.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Phrank! And yes, some kind of exhaust might look good finaprint!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

They put this kind of vehicule in movies so they can sell all kinds of toys after...... Star Wars are doing the same thing... The weird Batboat in Batman Forever is another exemple of this funky habbit....

Nice work BTW.....


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks! And as for weird vehicles, yes, the batboat is up next.


----------

